
Dear "Landlord" [ironic] - raganwald
http://raganwald.posterous.com/dear-landlord#and-one-year-later-ellipses
======
llambda
> I have a more serious problem with your offices. A lot of folks just like
> you build these great offices, lure people like me in, and then wind up
> getting jobs as architects working for someone else.

And the even more serious problem here, by implication, is that this is
actually considered a valid business model: I start a small company, we build
a decent product, end up with a few loyal customers and _bam_ acquihired. It's
a common enough thing to be a valid goal. You may call your startup a success,
for example, if you happen to fortunate enough to have this happen to you and
your business.

What a peculiar notion of success we've been developing!

~~~
raganwald
Imagine you are interviewing a salesperson. He doesn't have much experience,
but he explains how he went door to door showing people his minivan. "You can
drive it for free, I may make my money putting ads on the side, I may make my
money charging referral fees to storage landlords, I'll figure it out later."

A bunch of families sign up for a free membership in his "Minivan Club" and
choose not to buy or lease a family vehicle. He's proven that he can sell, he
says, so he'll come work for you and exercise the same magic.

But what about those families? How are they going to go shopping or take their
kids to school?

He shrugs. "Money back if not satisfied," he quips.

------
marssaxman
Well, yes. This is why you don't use free hosting services. This has been
obvious since Geocities at least. Why is this still news in 2013? How is this
lesson not getting passed along? Why do people still fall for this trick?

